# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Extreem aanpassen

## Scoooter

Hallo iedereen, ik heb hier al een aantal posts neer gezet, maar niet over mijn eigen valkuil. Ik zit nu een half jaar met een BURN OUT thuis, en heb ism mijn bedrijfsarts besproken dat ik niet meer terug keer naar mijn huidige werkplek. Ik ben daar ruim 14 jaar werkzaam geweest, waarvan 10 jaar als chef en het was tevens mijn eerste baan. 

Uit verschillende onderzoeken en gesprekken is duidelijk naar voren gekomen dat ik last heb van "extreme aanpassing". Mijn werkgever heeft een karakter waarbij hij geen oor heeft voor andere inbreng dat zijn eigen. Hij geeft geen complimentjes en ziet enkel wat niet goed gaat. Het werk gaat nooit snel genoeg en als hij iets fout heeft doorgegeven dan ligt toch de fout bij mij. Kortom had ik daar al veel eerder weg moeten gaan! 
Wat heeft dit met mij gedaan? Ik paste me aan de situatie aan...ik deed wat hij zei, ging niet tegen hem in terwijl ik wel aan de kook raakte, kortom, ik werd de perfecte werknemer(in zijn ogen). Thuis was ik steeds minder vrolijk en dat heeft me uiteindelijk de das om gedaan en de burn-out kon niet weg blijven.

Thuis heeft mijn vriendin last van verschillende psychische klachten onder andere dat ze me claimt. Dat gebeurt bijvoorbeeld tijdens een avondje in de kroeg en ik praat met een andere vrouw. Ze denkt meteen dat ik die vrouw leuker vind dan haar, versterkt die gedachten, gooit er nog een paar ingredienten bij en de pan kookt over. Meteen na het verlaten van de kroeg krijg ik het over me heen. Jij dit en jij dat....je vind mij nooit leuk, praat nooit met mij...ze neemt me vanalles kwalijk, en achteraf neemt ze het MIJ ook nog eens kwalijk dat ik hier verdedigend tegen in ga, omdat het allemaal uit "angst" voortkomt. Daardoor kan ze er niets aan doen. 
Doordat ik gevoelig ben voor extreem aanpassen, zal ik de keer daarop NIET meer met die ene vrouw praten, ookal is het een goede vriendin van mijn vriendin. Ook merk ik dat praten met andere vrouwen in het algemeen mij de laatste tijd een benauwend gevoel geeft. 
=> Ik pas me dus aan....

Als ik afspreek om bij mijn vrienden een dvd te gaan kijken op een avond, merk ik al dat dit haar niet lekker zit. Ze wil graag dat ik thuis blijf, is ANGSTIG alleen thuis te zijn (weer de angst). Ze verlangt van me dat ik een tijd noem wanneer ik thuis kom. Natuurlijk gaat het wel eens anders en kom ik een half uurtje later thuis. Dan zijn de rapen gaar...."je wil nooit met mij wat doen, spreekt altijd met je vrienden af, je hebt schijt aan mij want je komt later thuis, als je op tijd was gekomen was er niets aan de hand geweest" Allemaal dingen die ik dan naar mijn hoofd krijg, en ik als ik er tegenin ga, later te horen krijg dat ze er niets aan kan doen omdat het allemaal uit angst voort komt... 
Wat doe ik? Ik ga heel zelden nog bij anderen wat doen, en ALS ik wat afspreek is het bij mij thuis. 
=> Ik pas me dus aan....

Doordat ik me aanpas verlies ik mezelf. Ik doe dit, maar kook van binnen. Het probleem is echter dat het voor de buitenwereld niet eens merkbaar is dat ik het doe. Nee sterker nog....het bevalt iedereen natuurlijk prima! Ik merk echter door praten met mijn psycholoog, en ook met de bedrijfsarts, dat ik hiermee moet stoppen! Probeer nou eens jezelf te blijven.... Je baas is gewoon een eikel, en je moet daar weg, of er tegen in gaan. Je vriendin mag best boos worden, of teleurgesteld, dat zijn menselijke eigenschappen. Daar moet jij je niet aan aanpassen.... Dat soort advies krijg ik, maar ik merk dat het me HEEEEEL veel moeite kost om er ook maar IETS van in de werkelijkheid te brengen. 

Ieder mens heeft een (of meer) valkuil. Leer je ermee omgaan en gaat het niet ten koste van jezelf, dan is er niet aan de hand. Lukt dit niet (en een heel belangrijke factor hierin is ook natuulijk mijn directe omgeving!) dan ga je een keer hard neer.
Helaas speelt mijn vriendin (bewust of onbewust) erg in op mijn zwakke kant en pas ik me daarbij teveel aan. Van buiten zie ik er stoer uit, maar de binnenkant is vaak pudding...dat is een beetje zoals ik ben.

Wat wil ik nu? Ik wil mezelf weerbaarder maken en niet teveel aapassen...maar besef me ook dat als ik dit niet kan, ik situaties die dit van me vragen uit de weg moet gaan. En daar zit ook mijn vriendin bij. Ik ben erg gek op haar, maar WORDT ook erg gek van haar. 

Ik heb therapie gehad voor dit extreem aanpassen, maar het lukt me heel moeilijk. Wel weet ik nu waar mijn zwakte ligt, en mede daardoor ben ik wel tot het besluit gekomen weg te gaan bij mijn baas. 
Ik merk dat als ik me niet aanpas, ik conflicten krijg met voornamelijk mijn vriendin. Uit mijn directe omgeving is zij de enige persoon waarbij ik me ten koste van mezelf aanpas. Ik zit momenteel in een moeilijk pakket, ook omdat zij aan de anti-depressiva zit, en ze dat ook voor mij doet.....enkel is ook dat niet heilig makend. Maar ook omdat ik binnenkort zonder werk zit, en ik daar even direct geen oplossing voor heb. 



gr Scoot

----------

